# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games >  >  Any interest in a lucid dreaming contest?

## Azaleaj

Im wondering if there is any interest in a lucid dreaming contest, maybe starting august 31st or the first week of September. Im not super tech savy and only have an iPad to work with so Id keep it simple and straightforward. It could go for 2-4 weeks? Any input or people who think this would be fun? I know when Ive participated in these in the past my dream recall and lucid dreams increased quite a bit.

----------


## Hilary

> I’m wondering if there is any interest in a lucid dreaming contest, maybe starting august 31st or the first week of September. I’m not super tech savy and only have an iPad to work with so I’d keep it simple and straightforward. It could go for 2-4 weeks? Any input or people who think this would be fun? I know when I’ve participated in these in the past my dream recall and lucid dreams increased quite a bit.



What kind of contest were you thinking about?

----------


## Azaleaj

A dream recall, lucid effort and lucid dream challenge contest. We could do a point system for different challenges ie, for doing WBTB, for each dream remembered, for partial and full lucidity, for pre-set goals and for goals we set for ourselves.

----------


## FryingMan

I'm in!   It's been tough getting back into it, and anything that rewards daytime effort, recall, nighttime effort, lucids, etc. and gives motivation would be EXCELLENT!

----------


## Hilary

> A dream recall, lucid effort and lucid dream challenge contest. We could do a point system for different challenges ie, for doing WBTB, for each dream remembered, for partial and full lucidity, for pre-set goals and for goals we set for ourselves.



If you can create a neat little system for it with clear rules, I think that would be excellent.

Also, you should check out the lucid tasks of the month and year.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Sounds like fun!  :smiley:  Will be happy to take part as much as time allows!

----------

